# Camp & Commute



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

It's been 2 1/2 months since we used the Outback. New truck, no hitch for a bit, but now we're back in business! Missed the Outback so much we decided to head to Denny Creek just West of Snoqualmie pass, up in the beautiful Cascades of Washington.

7 nights of dry camping, and may even extend that as I snagged our favorite spot. 
We are commuting 32 miles each way back home to pull this off. We own our own business so we have some flexibility. Don't mind the commute when we can enjoy the mountains and the Outback every evening.

Ahhhhh yes, you gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That does look like a great spot. Well worth the commute. Many of us commute further than that anyway. If I drove 32 miles, I'd still be in the desert with 110 degree temps. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I LOVE the Cascades! They're so beautiful!

Looks like a great spot. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I see no problem with that commute, Jeff!









Does your son hang out with the trailer during the day, or is the site more secure than it appears in the photo?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> It's been 2 1/2 months since we used the Outback. New truck, no hitch for a bit, but now we're back in business! Missed the Outback so much we decided to head to Denny Creek just West of Snoqualmie pass, up in the beautiful Cascades of Washington.
> 
> 7 nights of dry camping, and may even extend that as I snagged our favorite spot.
> We are commuting 32 miles each way back home to pull this off. We own our own business so we have some flexibility. Don't mind the commute when we can enjoy the mountains and the Outback every evening.
> ...


Yup - with a site like that, I'd be tempted to sell the house! 32 miles - BAH! - we go 1/2 that distance from home just for groceries!

That sure is beautiful camping!


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Didoo on selling the house part! I would give anything to travel 32 miles for that kind of scenery.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ssalois said:


> Didoo on selling the house part! I would give anything to travel 32 miles for that kind of scenery.
> [snapback]130150[/snapback]​


It's all very easy guys... Just move to the great Pacific Northwest!
Nothing to it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> ssalois said:
> 
> 
> > Didoo on selling the house part! I would give anything to travel 32 miles for that kind of scenery.
> ...


Now, wait a minute - I didn't say I'd sell MY house


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I see no problem with that commute, Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a small 34 site campground, run by the Forest Service. 2 host couples on site, one of which is always present and on duty. It's actually pretty secure. It's one of my favorite local spots.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> It's been 2 1/2 months since we used the Outback. New truck, no hitch for a bit, but now we're back in business! Missed the Outback so much we decided to head to Denny Creek just West of Snoqualmie pass, up in the beautiful Cascades of Washington.
> 
> 7 nights of dry camping, and may even extend that as I snagged our favorite spot.
> We are commuting 32 miles each way back home to pull this off. We own our own business so we have some flexibility. Don't mind the commute when we can enjoy the mountains and the Outback every evening.
> ...


Wow!! That is pretty!


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Really makes me homesick for Washington. Tennessee is great, but nothing in my eyes compares to Washington for climate and scenery. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tiger02 said:


> Really makes me homesick for Washington. Tennessee is great, but nothing in my eyes compares to Washington for climate and scenery.


Well, except Oregon!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great spot! I commute 50 miles (RT) every day to work, no biggie. Enjoy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That scenery is beeeeuteeeful







I wish we lived closer to Oregon and Washington just to be able to experience gorgeous forests like that. Our local mountain type camping spots are just kind of average.

Dawn sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great WAcamper
I would do the same thing in a heart beat

Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Now, wait a minute - I didn't say I'd sell MY house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judi I would sell it either 
Where else could you have a lake in your back yard









Don


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

That looks great! I'd join you there, but then my commute would be 3000 miles!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outback21 said:


> That looks great! I'd join you there, but then my commute would be 3000 miles!!!
> [snapback]131500[/snapback]​


hey there! Where in CT do you hail from? I'm originally from Norwalk and KB is from Danbury (current home of HatCityHoseHauler).


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Beautiful WAcamper! Reminds me of where we go every weekend! We do the samething, Al commutes to and from the campsite while me and the kids stay @ the trailer. 
Thanks for sharing the picture! Anymore?









jewals


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice spot Jeff. Love the fact you're dry camping and I can't see another trailer around you.

Have a great time and looking forward to see you and your family in Sept.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I may extend this little adventure another week to 14 days. It's such a great place. 
Maybe I'll share another picture or two soon, but it would give away the best part of this 
little campground







Then the secret will be out and I'll never get a spot


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Your secrets safe with me. The 1,500 mile daily commute would kill me.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, come on Jeff... It will just be between you and me!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Any spots left up there ? I know that place ... Probably be a faster commute from there to Kirkland than from Renton.

We are moving somewhere for the weekend but I think we will be locating a bit south on 410.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Come on Jeff...tell us more. Mabye we'll have the Spring 2007 Rally there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mabye we'll have the Spring 2007 Rally there.


You had to say it, didn't you Jim!









Trust me, trying to organize two rallies concurrently is really going to burn you out!
Please extend our deepest sympathies to Melinda and the kids!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> Any spots left up there ? I know that place ... Probably be a faster commute from there to Kirkland than from Renton.
> 
> We are moving somewhere for the weekend but I think we will be locating a bit south on 410.


Wedge, it's full over the weekend. Sunday evening you can take your pick of sites. It's a great place.
They do maintain first come first serve sites as well! (All full on weekends though)

Hey, who's up for a mini rally next weekend??

OK, I'll share what I think the best part of this little gem of a campground is....

Directly behind my site, about 20 yards from the Outback










I have THIS to look at, play at, listen to... AAAHHH BEAUTIFUL



























Make sure you keep it a







or the word will be out and sites will be hard to come by!
And if you are interested, below is a shot of the first come first serve site next to mine. Creek is even closer.
Any takers??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! That is beautiful, Jeff!

I wish we could join you, but alas...








How late in the season is this place accessible?
We might be up for an extended weekend in late October.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Its a wonderful campground... I have driven through it in the past but never stayed there. Short cut ...

Can't make it next weekend







I need to be in town...


----------

